
UK coronavirus deaths more than double official figure according to FT study - DanBC
https://www.ft.com/content/67e6a4ee-3d05-43bc-ba03-e239799fa6ab
======
DanBC
In the UK we have some different data sets. We have "people who were tested
positive for covid-19, and who died in hospital". This is rapid data, but it
misses out large groups of people. Importantly it doesn't include people who
die in nursing homes or care homes.

[https://coronavirus.data.gov.uk/](https://coronavirus.data.gov.uk/)

We also have the Office for National Statistics data. There's some lag with
that data. The ONS has a blog here about how they count deaths:
[https://blog.ons.gov.uk/2020/03/31/counting-deaths-
involving...](https://blog.ons.gov.uk/2020/03/31/counting-deaths-involving-
the-coronavirus-covid-19/)

The latest ONS data for covid-19 is here:
[https://www.ons.gov.uk/peoplepopulationandcommunity/healthan...](https://www.ons.gov.uk/peoplepopulationandcommunity/healthandsocialcare/conditionsanddiseases)

------
below43
Today's estimate is 43,100

See:
[https://twitter.com/ChrisGiles_/status/1252983884284821505](https://twitter.com/ChrisGiles_/status/1252983884284821505)

